# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  درخواست کمک از کسایی که دیپلم مجدد گرفتن

## Mohandes H

سلام به همگی؛
من امروز رفتم آموزش و پرورش واسه دیپلم مجدد تجربی،برخلاف ذهنیت قبلیم که فکر میکردم  این کار خیلی دنگ و فنگ داره،زود کارم رو راه انداختن و یه فرم هم بهم دادن اما چیزی ازم نپرسیدن که میخوای تطبیق بزنی یا نه!!!!!
البته اگرم میپرسیدن هم میگفتم نه. :Yahoo (76): 
چیزی که خیلی نگرانم کرد و باعث شد که این تاپیکو بزنم این بود که آخر کار ازش پرسیدم که فقط باید امتحانا رو بدم و نمره ی مستمر نداره؟؛گفت چرا نمره ی مستمر داره!!!!!
یه چیز دیگه هم این که نمیدونم چرا فرم من با فرم صفحه 19 تاپیک (میشه دوباره دیپلم گرفت؟) فرق داره؟

حالا سوال من اینه که آیا این فرم همونه یا به من اشتباه دادن؟
سوال دومم اینه که قضیه  نمره مستمر چیه؟آیا همین جوری یه چیزی پرونده؟
وسوال آخرم اینه که اگر فرمم مشکلی نداره باید قبل از مهر  برم  دبیرستان بزرگسالان یا اینکه آبان ماه برم؟
ممنون میشم اگه به سوالاتم پاسخ بدین.

----------


## newpath

اگه میخوای واسه کنکور 95 میتونی امتحاناشو دی ماه بدی و ثبت نامشم اگه اشتباه نکنم آبانه .. کلا یه امتحان میدی مستمرش کجا بود !!!!چیزی که واسه خودمم سواله اینکه اگه نمره دروس نهایی پیشم بخوان تاثیر بدن تکلیف چیه !!!

----------


## Mohandes H

به نظر شما فرم ایرادی نداره؟
اگه بخوان پیش دانشگاهی رو تاثیر بدن دیگه کاریش نمیشه کرد.
البته بعیده واسه 95.
نمیدونم والا!!!

----------


## newpath

یادم نیس فرمم چجور بود .. ولی شماره دانش آموزیت باید با 60 شروع بشه اگه اشتباه نکنم

----------


## meh.75

با فرم تطبیق من فرق داره

----------


## Mohandes H

اگه  فرمت رو هنوز داری میشه یه عکس ازش بگیری وبزاری؟

----------


## Mohandes H

مرسی
فرمت رو دیدم خیلی با فرم من فرق داره،والا دیگه نمیدونم چیکار کنم،به نظرت دوباره برم آموزش و پرورش؟

----------


## meh.75

ایین نامه دیپلم مجدد تو سایت سنجش اموزش پرورش هست.فم تو هم تو اون ایین نامه هست

----------


## Mohandes H

> ایین نامه دیپلم مجدد تو سایت سنجش اموزش پرورش هست.فم تو هم تو اون ایین نامه هست


مرسی

----------


## idealist

*سلام. فرم شما هیچ مشکلی نداره. آبان ماه برید مدرسه ثبت نام. ضمنا شما داوطلب ازاد هستین و نمره مستمر ندارین. مسوول آموزش و پرورش اشتباه کرده.*

----------


## Mohandes H

> *سلام. فرم شما هیچ مشکلی نداره. آبان ماه برید مدرسه ثبت نام. ضمنا شما داوطلب ازاد هستین و نمره مستمر ندارین. مسوول آموزش و پرورش اشتباه کرده.*


جناب شما مطمئنین فرم ایرادی نداره،اگه ثبت نام کنم و امتحاناش رو بدم  بهم کد سوابق تحصیلی جدید میدن؟
من همه ی ترسم از اینه که وقتم رو بذارم و واسه امتحانا بخونم اما بعد بفهمم سرم کلاه رفته.
فرم تطبیق صفحه ی 19 کلا منو به شک انداخت.

----------


## setarehshab

بچه ها من تهرانم کجا و با چ مدارکی باید برم برای دیپلم مجدد میخوای دی همه درسا رو امتحان بدم بعد امتحانا از کی شروع میشن معلوم نیس از الان؟

----------


## Ritalin

> بچه ها من تهرانم کجا و با چ مدارکی باید برم برای دیپلم مجدد میخوای دی همه درسا رو امتحان بدم بعد امتحانا از کی شروع میشن معلوم نیس از الان؟


اول  با مدرک دیپلم قبلی و شناسنامه بریدآموزش و پرورش ناحیتون و بگید دیپلم مجدد میخوام بگیرم خودشون راهنمایی میکنن و ابان و اذر امتحانای دی مشخص میشه

----------

